# Is Jameis Winston tied in with the memorabilia guy?



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Same guy that got Todd Gurley suspended has 100 consecutive Jameis Winston autographs. I'm sure FSU is all over this: LINK DELETED- Profanity in comments section-MOD


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2014)

He may or may not have accepted any money for doing so. We may never know. If he did accept money, I'm sure that article just ruined his platter of 'Publix's finest' he was about to smack on!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone see the Cochran pic that reads "If no receipt, let him compete".


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

It's confirmed that the guy is a Gator fan so it wouldn't surprise me to see him tossed under the bus too


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

This is going to get ugly! But Gurley aint the only one getting paid. If JW could pay for crab legs I bet he gots paids to boizz...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 10, 2014)

All the big time college players are doing it, most just don't get caught


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> All the big time college players are doing it, most just don't get caught



Ummmm, I'm thinking it's more of a case of it just gets overlooked.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> This is going to get ugly! But Gurley aint the only one getting paid. If JW could pay for crab legs I bet he gots paids to boizz...



Jamie Dukes said that from the people he knows in the program, JW signed some stuff for the supermarket manager and he was to get free stuff in return.  Unfortunately for JW, the person who spotted him wasn't up to speed.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Jamie Dukes said that from the people he knows in the program, JW signed some stuff for the supermarket manager and he was to get free stuff in return.  Unfortunately for JW, the person who spotted him wasn't up to speed.



Nothing wrong with bartering


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Nothing wrong with bartering



What'll you give for 2 Les Miles autographs?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> What'll you give for 2 Les Miles autographs?



I have a used portable tank I used for the camper when theres not a sewer hook.... Let me know and by the way there has never been any fresh water in it...


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 11, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> What'll you give for 2 Les Miles autographs?



A box of corn dogs?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> What'll you give for 2 Les Miles autographs?



The real one or fake psycho one?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2014)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11697064


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 13, 2014)

I have heard some rumblings that Winston, Nick Marshall and Amari Cooper might be involved.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

guilty


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 13, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Nothing wrong with bartering



Now we know how JW might be getting his crab legs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Now we know how JW might be getting his crab legs.



I dont work at Publix.......


----------



## Dub (Oct 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Same guy that got Todd Gurley suspended has 100 consecutive Jameis Winston autographs. I'm sure FSU is all over this: LINK DELETED- Profanity in comments section-MOD



I'm starting to feel like whatever rock you care to turn over, you'll see Jameis Winston.

Right or wrong.....can't help it.  I've lost total respect for FSU in their mishandling of this punk.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 14, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> I have heard some rumblings that Winston, Nick Marshall and Amari Cooper might be involved.



I've heard the same.  I also heard that there are laws in Alabama that actually make it a crime to entice a student-athlete to violate the terms of their scholarship.  If all that is true, they may be facing civil suits and criminal charges.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

$10 sez Gurley and Winston aren't the only ones involved. They are just the ones in the headlights right now. There will be others.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

elfiii said:


> $10 sez Gurley and Winston aren't the only ones involved. They are just the ones in the headlights right now. There will be others.



This is just the tip of the iceberg.  I just hope Winston wasn't stupid enough to leave a trail.  Of course, if recent history is any indication, he probably took a selfie with the dealer handing him the money.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Of course, if recent history is any indication, he probably took a selfie with the dealer handing him the money.




You said it before I could...


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 14, 2014)

Seen where Deion Sanders said him and some others have tried talking to crab man but he won't listen. He said even Brooks and Dunn tried to talk to him and got nowhere, which I can believe that, not sure why they would be talking to him. Reckon he refused to learn  the boot scootin boogie.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

One thing about it.  If Winston is tied in.  You Dawgs fans won't habe to hear about Gurley anymore.  Winston will be on a 24 hour loop on ESPN.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> One thing about it.  If Winston is tied in.  You Dawgs fans won't habe to hear about Gurley anymore.  Winston will be on a 24 hour loop on ESPN.



Will he miss any game time?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Will he miss any game time?



Only thing Jameis is missing is a brain!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Will he miss any game time?



If there's a smoking gun that will cause us to forfeit wins after the fact.  Same as with UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> One thing about it.  If Winston is tied in.  You Dawgs fans won't habe to hear about Gurley anymore.  Winston will be on a 24 hour loop on ESPN.



Until all the other names get exposed. Then it will be a fruit basket turnover.

Gurley and Winston will still get top billing. You'll see.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 14, 2014)

not sure but I find it interesting that they say he is   dropping on NFL draft boards


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 14, 2014)

I just want FSU to crush ND this weekend.  If that means JW plays...let him play.  I don't care what happens the rest of the year, just let FSU kill ND.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 14, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I just want FSU to crush ND this weekend.  If that means JW plays...let him play.  I don't care what happens the rest of the year, just let FSU kill ND.



Hate both. Hoping for a bench clearing brawl. An ugly game with cheap shots from both sides. Winston getting arrested for stealing the night before the game and drugs are found in his pocket.

The coach for ND, Kelly, hopefully slips in his hotel room shower. Gets a concussion and misses the game. Let's not forget, this idiot killed a student a couple of years ago.

Karma for both schools!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Hate both. Hoping for a bench clearing brawl. An ugly game with cheap shots from both sides. Winston getting arrested for stealing the night before the game and drugs are found in his pocket.
> 
> The coach for ND, Kelly, hopefully slips in his hotel room shower. Gets a concussion and misses the game. Let's not forget, this idiot killed a student a couple of years ago.
> 
> Karma for both schools!



LOL...I hate both as well...but I hate ND more.

Plus, I can't stand Lou every Sunday being able to put ND in his "top 4"


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 14, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> LOL...I hate both as well...but I hate ND more.
> 
> Plus, I can't stand Lou every Sunday being able to put ND in his "top 4"



Vegas just stopped taking bets on the game.....


----------



## Horns (Oct 14, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> LOL...I hate both as well...but I hate ND more.
> 
> Plus, I can't stand Lou every Sunday being able to put ND in his "top 4"



You mean spittin' Lou. His mumbling about makes me want to punch the tv.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Hate both. Hoping for a bench clearing brawl. An ugly game with cheap shots from both sides. Winston getting arrested for stealing the night before the game and drugs are found in his pocket.
> 
> The coach for ND, Kelly, hopefully slips in his hotel room shower. Gets a concussion and misses the game. Let's not forget, this idiot killed a student a couple of years ago.
> 
> Karma for both schools!



Spoken like a true Ibis fan!

I can tell you this much...one of our teams is a paper tiger that's about to get found out.  I say it's gonna be a blowout...and we ain't the paper tiger!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Hate both. Hoping for a bench clearing brawl. An ugly game with cheap shots from both sides. Winston getting arrested for stealing the night before the game and drugs are found in his pocket.
> 
> The coach for ND, Kelly, hopefully slips in his hotel room shower. Gets a concussion and misses the game. Let's not forget, this idiot killed a student a couple of years ago.
> 
> Karma for both schools!



Even if all that happened.....they'd both still beat Duh Ewe.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Even if all that happened.....they'd both still beat Duh Ewe.



Not exacty the bragging material that it used to be now is it....


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I've heard the same.  I also heard that there are laws in Alabama that actually make it a crime to entice a student-athlete to violate the terms of their scholarship.  If all that is true, they may be facing civil suits and criminal charges.



That is true about the laws being in place in Bama. Usually it is used to keep the agents away from the players.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Not exacty the bragging material that it used to be now is it....



Nope.  As long as y'all have Special Ed allowing his BFF to coach the defense, it will stay that way.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 14, 2014)

...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

We've got a big game this week... Time for Fisher to turn his head the other way...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

Dumb & Dumber & Dumbest...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Will he miss any game time?


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 14, 2014)

One thing Jameis has held that former Mutt players in the last 35 years havent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> One thing Jameis has held that former Mutt players under 50 havent.
> [/IMG]



What's that?? Stolen Crab Legs?? Yeah, don't think any UGA players have held any stolen crab legs...


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Well-If Bobby Bowden was still coaching FSU-we wouldn't know a thing about it !  He was more astute at keeping the lid on things-Jameis would be running stairs from morning to night-That Bobby-he was quite the fella' !!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Well-If Bobby Bowden was still coaching FSU-we wouldn't know a thing about it !  He was more astute at keeping the lid on things-Jameis would be running stairs from morning to night-That Bobby-he was quite the fella' !!!



That was the way things worked all over the nation, at that time.  Social media is what has blown the lid off these scandals.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's that?? Stolen Crab Legs?? Yeah, don't think any UGA players have held any stolen crab legs...



Those crab legs weren't stolen.  They were to be swapped for an autograph.  Seriously, that's the rumor.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 14, 2014)

*Yep !*



Rebel Yell said:


> That was the way things worked all over the nation, at that time.  Social media is what has blown the lid off these scandals.



And for whatever reason these guy's seem to think they are invisible and invincible !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That was the way things worked all over the nation, at that time.  Social media is what has blown the lid off these scandals.



And it's only going to get worse, I'm afraid!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Those crab legs weren't stolen.  They were to be swapped for an autograph.  Seriously, that's the rumor.



<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/WTbgsoHDc24?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/WTbgsoHDc24?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Hate both. Hoping for a bench clearing brawl. An ugly game with cheap shots from both sides. Winston getting arrested for stealing the night before the game and drugs are found in his pocket.
> 
> The coach for ND, Kelly, hopefully slips in his hotel room shower. Gets a concussion and misses the game. Let's not forget, this idiot killed a student a couple of years ago.
> 
> Karma for both schools!



KARMA! Coming from a UM fan  Hey pot meet kettle!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounding like JW Is gonna have to sit, unless FSU is prepared to vacate some games.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> And for whatever reason these guy's seem to think they are invisible and invincible !!!



That's because the ones with talent have been excused, coddled, things covered up/hidden since middle school.

It's disgusting.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/WTbgsoHDc24?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/WTbgsoHDc24?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>




come on elfii....have a little class baby


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> come on elfii....have a little class baby



I would have to argue Jameis is more like Bart than he is like Allison.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I would have to argue Jameis is more like Bart



Bart isn't as stupid as Winston..


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

This will be interesting for Fisher when the poo hits the fan.  All this backing of JW might him square in the face.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bart isn't as stupid as Winston..



Bart is sneaky smart. Winston is just stupid.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11711799


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11711799



Doesn't matter if they can't prove that money changed hands.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Doesn't matter if they can't prove that money changed hands.


 

C'mon Rebel - so Jameis sat down and signed over 2000 pieces of memorbilia for a dealer out of the goodness of his heart? FSU fans have.............


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Bobby Bowden said JW is acting stupid like a middle school kid.

And FSU hasn't contacted the guy who authenticated over 2,000 JW signed items.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Doesn't matter if they can't prove that money changed hands.



Exactly, remember when all of those people tried to railroad OJ Simpson when the gloves didn't fit....


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Bobby Bowden said JW is acting stupid like a middle school kid.
> 
> And FSU hasn't contacted the guy who authenticated over 2,000 JW signed items.



Bobby is right!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Bobby Bowden said JW is acting stupid like a middle school kid.



I've been saying this for months.....and getting ridiculed for it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> C'mon Rebel - so Jameis sat down and signed over 2000 pieces of memorbilia for a dealer out of the goodness of his heart? FSU fans have.............
> 
> 
> View attachment 809626



I'm sure he did get paid for it, I'm not stupid.  I also know that the burden of proof is on the NCAA to prove it.  Past history has shown that cooperating gets you no leeway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bobby is right!!!



Winston is stupid but he's apparently smarter than Gurley.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Winston is stupid but he's apparently smarter than Gurley.



I think you meant Winston was willing to lie (he's got that down), while Gurley was truthful.  

Hopefully FSU mops the floor with ND...then I expect the school to work toward getting to the bottom of all the autographs...like speaking to the authenticator.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Hopefully FSU mops the floor with ND..



You must REALLY hate ND.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2014)

I hope FSU wins...But only by 13


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You must REALLY hate ND.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2014)

I promise not to rub it in when ND takes FSU to the wood shed!!!














Not too bad anyways


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I promise not to rub it in when ND takes FSU to the wood shed!!!




Unless FSU has been holding back all year this will be a close game. We better play a complete game or we may very well come away with a loss.


With that said I hope we beat em by 50.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am personally hoping for an emp blast over Trailorhassee followed by a sinkhole that swallows choak cambell. 

Probably just me though....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I promise not to rub it in when ND takes FSU to the wood shed!!!
> bad anyways



Not me I've heard so much garbage out of the obnoxious Fla St fans on this site I'll spend much time rubbing it in. 

Fla St and Jameis Winston illustrate all that is wrong with college football


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I am personally hoping for an emp blast over Trailorhassee followed by a sinkhole that swallows choak cambell.
> 
> Probably just me though....



That'll be OK.  We'll just move to Doak South.  We fill it up every other year anyway.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I promise not to rub it in when ND takes FSU to the wood shed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like NC State?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That'll be OK.  We'll just move to Doak South.  We fill it up every other year anyway.



And I'll be there on the sidelines in Orange doing my job and secretly bargaining with the devil for a miracle.


----------

